# New to the Board



## GPhillips (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi all, I'm new to this board. My name is Greg, and I live in Western Kentucky, my Dad and I run a small cow calf heard (about 25 cows) and cut our own hay. Our hay is mostly mixed grass. I am looking at expanding our operation into growing some commercial hay, and also do some custom hay cutting.

Just thought I would drop by and introduce myself. I look forward to the discussion on this board.

Greg


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Great to meet you GP...alot of folks like us on here. Glad you found the site. It is very helpful group with lots of experience to tap. Whre you at in Western Kentucky? I used to drive up near Ft Campbell alot on my way to the St Louis area from where I stationed in Georgia.


----------



## GPhillips (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm down around the little town of Mayfield, about 15 miles South of Paducah.


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Greg.


----------

